# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Flower/Fish market in Beijing, China



## imported_lorba (Mar 16, 2003)

A short photo report on a flower/fish market in Beijing, China.








Join the discussion here


----------



## imported_lorba (Mar 16, 2003)

A short photo report on a flower/fish market in Beijing, China.








Join the discussion here


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Wow, I guess the 'Mainlanders' are definitely catching up on the aquascape fad Those are some really well-maintained tanks there. Made me remember about the market place in Canton, where you would find all sort of exotic animals being sold for foods, many of which are rare and on the brink of extinction. Just goes to show people how a culture's views and perspectives can change over time. Now there are even dog lovers and breeders in China








I am just glad now the arrow of time is slowly pointing to the direction of humanity there; still kindda extreme opposites when you go visit their markets like I said. Two extremes; one is super friendly to animals while the other is still busy chowing down on whatever comes their paths.

Paul


----------

